# Newly Acquired Crypts to be ID



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

*Newly Acquired Crypts*

Hi once again.. Need some identification of my 6 newly acquired species from petstore...

My guess is #1 looks like balansae(Ive seen the 'balansae' label in the tank where it is kept together with other species but Im not sure if they are correct),,, #2 Looks like other forms of wendtii with bullated leaf (brown&green,, Green gecko???) #3 has a spoon shaped leaf form but its not lingua (nevillii/ Luscens???),,,, #4 has a rhizome attached to its body which is a characteristic of C. ciliata,, 5&6 looks like pontederiifolia and moehlmannii... Please help


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Close up images of the other 3. Can anybody identify these species??? Wild guess is pretty much welcome so I can check it in the crypt pages and compare.. Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I can only guess at some of these. Emerse grown crypts are always harder for me than submerse grown. We need other opinions than mine! Gelcast, that is quite a pet store!!! I wish we had pet stores like that in the U.S.! 


#1----strongly bullated leaves. C. hudoroi? C. Keei? Leaves look a little short petioled to be C. aponogetifolia. May be C. affinis, but I don't think so. 

#2-----Looks like a C. wentii variety to me. 

#3-----It may be C. parva or a small plant of a C. x willisii, which as a hybrid between C. parva and something else. I'll guess C. parva. 

#4-----C. ciliata is my guess. If so, it will become a big plant that is not particularly well adapted for submerse growth. 

#5-----C. cordata

#6-----C. pontederiifilia or C. moehlmannii.


----------



## Gelcast (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the precious info Paul..
I can use the nomenclatures you've provided at the moment and put (TBC) next to it until it flowered for confirmation... 
Yes for 4 years of living here in Dubai, that's the first time I went into that petstore to score some aquasoil. I was in good faith that I would find some golden stuffs in there and... voila there were actually lots of crypts displayed (mostly shipments from thailand/malaysia).. I was so apes#!+ to put my hands in the water right away to check them out without asking for assitance hahaha...


----------

